# 3 Dimensionales Koordinatensystem



## NeyRoh (15. Mai 2007)

Hey Leute, 

ich bin gerade dabei ein Programm zur liniaren Algebra zu schreiben. Die meißten Klassen für Vektoren,  Ebenen usw. habe ich schon fertig. Jetzt will ich das ganze aber noch in einem 3D Koordinatensystem darstellen. Es soll jedoch nicht Java3D verwendet werden (Projektvorraussetztung vom Mathelehrer). 
Ich habe schon im internet gegoogelt aber ich finde nichts passendes.
Hat von euch zufällig einer Tips wie ich mit eine 3D-Koordinatensystem Class schreiben kann.

Mfg NeyRoh


----------



## Quickbeam2k1 (15. Mai 2007)

Du brauchst doch für ein 3D Koordinatensystem nur wissen was ein Punkt im Raum, also ein Vektor ist oder?
Vielleicht reicht es ja eine Klasse
Point3D zu erstellen (die könneste dann vielleicht sogar von Point aus irgendner java library erben lassen )
Dann definierst du dir halt deine Koordinaten x y und z, und halt mehrere Grundoperationen als Methoden.


----------



## SlaterB (15. Mai 2007)

coole Frage, meinst du graphische Ausgabe?
ich habe selber gerade ein 500 Seiten-Buch dazu nebenher gelesen,
und wenn ich mal 3 Monate Zeit hätte würde ich das auch machen,

viel Spass, dass 'mal so eben' zu bauen 
falls du ebenso viel Zeit hast oder das trotzdem so ernsthaft vor hast und dir Teile kopieren willst:
http://www.grafikprogrammierung.de/


----------



## NeyRoh (15. Mai 2007)

Mal so nebenbei mache ich das nicht.
Es ist ein Mathe LK Projekt was ich paralet zum Matheuntericht mache.

Ja es soll eine Grafischeausgabe sein.
ich habe für die ausgabe irgendwie an Weltmatrizzen und Projektionsmatrizten gedacht. Nur ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich da gerade ran gehen soll. (Habe ein Buch über 3D-Spieleprogrammierung in C++ gelsen) Von daher habe ich schon ein Grundlegendes wissen. Nur ich weiß halt keinen passenden anfang.


----------



## SlaterB (15. Mai 2007)

Objekte modellieren, ViewPoint festlegen, 2D-Koordinaten ausrechnen und in Java malen,

steht doch in jedem Buch recht einheitlich geschrieben, nehme ich an,
nur das 'ausrechnen' ist etwas aufwendig


----------



## NeyRoh (15. Mai 2007)

Ja genau da sind wir ya bei dem Problem wie erzeuge ich die Projektion?


----------



## SlaterB (15. Mai 2007)

du drehst dich im Kreis, das hast du am Anfang schon gefragt (wie kann man 3D malen)

->
coole Frage [...]

darum gehts doch die ganze Zeit, damit sind die Bücher gefüllt


----------



## EgonOlsen (15. Mai 2007)

Perspektivische Projektion von 3D->2D? Im wesentlichen einfach die X- und Y-Koordinaten durch die jeweilige Z-Koordinate teilen, das ganze entsprechend skalieren und verschieben, so dass es auf dem Bildschirm Platz findet und das war's. Ist jetzt ein bisschen vereinfacht, aber im Grunde ist es das.


----------



## kaie (15. Mai 2007)

Beispiele für Projektionsmatrizen findest Du in der Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transformation_matrix#Perspective_projection.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3D_projection


----------



## NeyRoh (15. Mai 2007)

ich werde wohl dann ma anfangen und versuchen nen bissel was zu coden.
aber schonmal thx


----------

